# anyone ever bought a gun from CDNN?



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

how was your experience?????
thinking of purchasing a pistol from them and would like some feedback
from those who bought from cdnn.
thanks.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I've placed multiple orders from them and been happy every time. Very good prices on the items they carry. I recommend them.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Two guns from them - one NIB, the other a 'trade in'. The new one was, well, new and the used one was better than advertised. I've also bought magazines and such from them; no bad experiences. Good company.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

my buddy buys guns from them all the time. they are one of his most preferred vendors.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I went over there and they only had three guns listed under S&W. They were not at a discount price either. Do you have to join to get the discounts?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I went over there and they only had three guns listed under S&W. They were not at a discount price either. Do you have to join to get the discounts?


Their way of doing business is a little unusual for a mail order/web business. Their website is not useful for guns orders/pricing. Just ignore it. You need to download their catalog from their website. http://www.cdnnsports.com/

This will show their current deals. But you have to call them to see what they have left. The catalogs only come out about every other month. They don't stock regular inventory like other web gun dealers. I call them liquidators. They buy inventories from other dealers/distributors/wholesalers at closeout prices and then sale most stuff really cheap.


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

*Top notch.*

They have excellent customer service. I have bought several guns and mags from them.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*cdnn...*



James NM said:


> Their way of doing business is a little unusual for a mail order/web business. Their website is not useful for guns orders/pricing. Just ignore it. You need to download their catalog from their website. http://www.cdnnsports.com/
> 
> This will show their current deals. But you have to call them to see what they have left. The catalogs only come out about every other month. They don't stock regular inventory like other web gun dealers. I call them liquidators. They buy inventories from other dealers/distributors/wholesalers at closeout prices and then sale most stuff really cheap.


:smt023 Your the man James..Thanks for the info on cdnn.:smt033 :smt1099


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

z28smokin said:


> They have excellent customer service. I have bought several guns and mags from them.


thanks everyone.....i have more confidence in buying from them now..


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

My luck I couldn't get the dang book to down load. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

what is it that you're looking for..maybe i can help u with availability and pricing...


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

CDNN is Top Notch! I bought a SIG 226 from them. I have also purchased many other items with absolultely ZERO problems. Very nice on the phone when I placed my order and the Sig was better than advertised. 
I would highly recommend them for any purchase.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Thanks !!*



jason0007 said:


> what is it that you're looking for..maybe i can help u with availability and pricing...


 Thanks Jason I just wanted to see what they had to offer. I like to nose around on a site and see what it has.:smt1099


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Thanks Jason I just wanted to see what they had to offer. I like to nose around on a site and see what it has.:smt1099


no problem..
fwiw...cdnn does have a website that shows their products online...including their firearms..

targetsportsinc.com is the website...


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

I never bought anything from them since I live in texas and the deals aren't THAT great if you have to pay sales tax. I also don't like their $9.95 flat fee shipping for smaller parts. For out of state people cdnn can save a few bucks.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

jason0007 said:


> no problem..
> fwiw...cdnn does have a website that shows their products online...including their firearms..
> 
> targetsportsinc.com is the website...


For non FFL dealers, this sight shows the same generic guns at list price as their other website, cdnnsports. The gun pricing and inventory is NOT accurate. The only way to get accurate inventory & pricing is to call them.

If you're an FFL, they have a new feature available to allow FFL's to create an account and login. As I am not an FFL, I do not know what info is available to FFL's.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

The text of their catalog is always jumbled up to the point of being incoherent whenever I download and try to interpret it


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Revolver said:


> The text of their catalog is always jumbled up to the point of being incoherent whenever I download and try to interpret it


You ought to just call them on their toll free #, tell them your download problem, ask them what they have, and if they'll send you a catalog/sales flier.


----------

